

iPhone 5 Website leaked - mkuhn
http://showyou.com/v/14769888

======
pedalpete
The quality on the iphone images looks fake. Why would they be using poorly
rendered hardware, rather than sticking photoshopped screen images on real
hardware (like they do on the rest of their product pages).

------
calbear81
They wouldn't have shown a "No Service" signal strength on the top left of one
of the screenshots. Always show 5 bars and remove the carrier name if needed
but never ever suggest that you get No Service with an iPhone.

------
tomh-
He quickly changes the URL to the Apple domain in the first few microseconds
of 00:00, pause the video and rewind a bit :). Looks good though!

------
iamdave
I call shenanigans.

------
VanceRefrig
I can't really tell if this is real. I don't imagine it is but then again, you
never know

------
arctangent
I don't know whether this is real or not but I do like the shape of the phone
they show.

------
asifjamil
fake, but good try.. must've taken hours.

------
xutopia
Oh so fake.

